
Node.js Express API development security checklist (2017) - wheresvic1
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2017/05/19/nodejs-express-api-development-security-checklist
======
PeterBarrett
Npm audit should be added to the list in place of NSP as the service is now
deprecated [1].

[1] [https://blog.npmjs.org/post/175511531085/the-node-
security-p...](https://blog.npmjs.org/post/175511531085/the-node-security-
platform-service-is-shutting)

~~~
wheresvic1
Aha that's a great point, will update!

